# Never Going Back Again - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac/Lindsey Buckingham's fingerstyle jewel: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune......thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB3xlv12Pb8


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Great video! I've always wanted to learn that song:food-smiley-004:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i appreciate you checking it out - hope it helps and let me know if i can help in any way!

dale


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for this-
im unable to do it as you show, past injury makes it impossible- but i find i can approximate something with the help of youre video- cool.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Now THAT is awesome! I think I'll have to watch it a hundred time though before I could EVER aproximate it....


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Beatiful song, My right hand won't move like that...hmmm, my left one too.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for your kind posts! Hope everyone is doing well,

dale


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep them coming maplebaby, this seems to be the only way I'm able to learn new tunes, I hate reading tabs 

I appreciate your tutorials a lot.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i appreciate you checking them out! All the best with your music,

dale


----------

